# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Natural Lucid Dreamers..How are they different?

## Dani

Someone clue me in -- How come some people naturally have lucid dreams, and can recall dreams easily, while others can't?

I've been having lucid dreams for a long time, and I've always been able to recall my dreams. Obviously, when I was younger.. it was nothing I put effort into. I still remember dreams from when I was very young. Yet, I have friends who never remember their dreams, let alone have lucid dreams. 

Would anyone happen to know why some people are capable of it, and some people aren't? Is it as simple as sleeping patterns, or far more complicated than that?

----------


## Ev

It's all body chemistry.
Long time ago, when i was a kid, I slept as a dead l- nothing could wake me up and i felt asleep very fast.
As time progressed, my sleep become very shallow, it's hard for me to fall asleep, but i always remember my dreams now!

As i was getting more dreams, i became very interested in it. And it boosted my recall and gave me spontaneous recall of past dreams...

----------


## Serinanth

Ev sounds kinda like my experience, I am a really lights sleeper now too. I remember ... ok well I dont remember, it was recounted to me, many years ago when I was a kid on newyears, I would sleep right through all the noise, there was usually a part at my house, but now. a Frikin ant fart can wake me up =/

Does any one else with good dream recall sleep lightly? this could be a good correlation!

----------


## Blake

I have always been a light sleeper..If any music is left on it is easy to get incorporated into my dreams...I also have good dream recall going back over 30 years

----------


## A Lost Soul

I think I have pretty good dream recall but I don't know whether I'm a light sleeper or a heavy sleeper. How can I tell? What's the norm for sleepers?

----------


## YULAW

Yeah Im a Light Sleeper also and I think it does correlate with good dream recall Seri,. I would definately think so. I've heard individuals with the ability to Lucid Naturally has Great Mental Health, but there is no real reason out there why the difference. At least none that Im aware of.

----------


## Aphius

I am a bit of a heavy sleeper i think. I'm pretty sure that this is the case, because i'm told i sleep with my eyes half open a lot. Something like that would normally wake a lighter sleeper i think. It ties in with what has been said, my dream recall is not up to scratch so that could be the reason.

Curse You Dry Spell!

----------


## Lucius

I am a natural since I was a kid but..I think I am somewhat of a deep sleeper. I sleep trough EVERYTHING no noice or anything is going to get me awake, people I often tell me why how I can sleep trough certain things..such a deep sleeper X_X. But I still wake up after every REM/dream period on automatic and recall all my dreams, and then go to sleep easily again. Thats nice I gues ^_^ Also I always meditate before I go to sleep for at least 30 minutes, mabey that has anything to do with it?

----------


## Dani

I'm a pretty light sleeper, and I always thought that was my reason for good dream recall. If I get to bed too late, and I'm really exhausted, chances are I won't remember any of my dreams that night. 

So, for me, it depends if I'm in a deep sleep or not.

----------


## Berserk Exodus

I've had lucid dreams without even "focusing" or using dream recall.

Yet, now I have no recollection of my dreams anymore, ever.  So, I guess I'm kind of a natural Lucid Dreamer, but I've lost touch with it and need to hone my brain.

----------


## sand

im a very light sleeper and my dream recall i can remember up to 3 dreams a night

----------


## DeadToTheWorld

I have been lucid dreaming since i was about 5, i used 2 have this recurring nightmare almost everynight it was exactly the same but once it was slightly different and all of a sudden it clicked that i was dreaming and i have been having lucid dreams ever since.

P.S. My dream recall is awfull, the only dreams that i do remember are  the lucid ones, this is probably because i only sleep for a couple of hrs - it was a lot better when i was younger

----------


## nightowl

For me I'd say Im between a normal sleeper to Light sleeper, but I also dont give a crap about my dream recall either. I probably should start writing them down again.

What pisses me off though is my friggin brother!!! He snores sometimes, he moves to much, he mumbles in his sleep and he breathes loudly! yea, believe it. I didn't know there was such a thing, but ever since I started practicing LD ive been noticing. Throwing objects doesn't really help a lot either  ::?:  . Sometimes I sleep in the living room because of this  ::disconcerted::  

ahhhh, now i feel better. Sorry, I had to vent after experiencing sleeping troubles with noises last night and the effort in gaining silence.  ::angry::

----------


## Lobo

reason i joined DV was to learn more about why some people are able to lucid dream while others can't. i myself am a natural lucid dreamer i lucid dream every night its normal to me. i have been poking around some threads and other sites about the topic it seems that many naturals had reoccurring nightmares at some point and naturally learned how to lucid dream as a way to defend their mental state from these nightmares. now i don't know how accurate this is but for myself this is true was a child i had reoccurring nightmares for months and from that i somehow learned to lucid dream as for other things such as health/race/gender/chemistry i have no idea but i intend to look into and will be thankful for anyone who is willy to share ideas with me

----------


## Taromon777

> Does any one else with good dream recall sleep lightly? this could be a good correlation!



I have good dream recall but sleep very deeply, or at least I think I do.  Once I'm asleep I usually stay asleep right through until the morning.  However, if I wake early in the morning, sometimes I sleep very lightly after that, drifting in and out of "mini-dreams".

----------


## nina

:lock:  necro post 7 year old thread regarding common subject matter

----------

